# Belle River



## dbo (Oct 19, 2011)

1st time fishing Belle river in 20 years. Last 3 weeks I have caught several pike 2 that were 30 inches, 21 inch small mouth, 1 big sucker, lots of good perch and rock bass and lots of small bass. Any tips for getting a good catfish or do I have to wait for spring? Pike seem active between 3 - 6 pm.

pics


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

I've fished that river my whole life and only caught two small cats. It's more or less been taken over by carp, which in my opinion are just as fun to catch. That river is FULL of pike, they seem to be everywhere. You were catching perch? What city were you fishing by? I fish it up by Memphis and Richmond.


----------



## dbo (Oct 19, 2011)

I was catching them near King Road! Just starting to go back out for the summer to see what I can catch this year. I will post the results.

Yes in the fall I caught tons and tons of perch and pike. Only one sucker fish the whole time. Several smallies and one large mouth. Was surprised to catch rock bass at night. 

Bluegills and gobbies were common during the afternoon. Was a really fun time last year hopefully I have a repeat year. 

No boat just walked the edge.


----------



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

See people fishing there sometimes when I drive south. I gona have to stop and ask them if they are catching anything. The fish eatable for the Belle river?


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I saw a guy steelheading in Memphis last February. I have no idea if he managed it not. He told me he gets a couple every year. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## WPAtrapper (Feb 18, 2012)

[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=42.871498,-82.557364&ll=42.87241,-82.551742&spn=0.017078,0.042272&num=1&t=m&z=15"]42.871498,-82.557364 - Google Maps[/ame]
Is this the Belle that goes under Wadhams near 94? If not , does anyone know what river it is and if it holds Steelhead or other fish in the spring or fall? I'm from PA but my wifes family lives near Kimball and I'm trying to find some places to fish for steelhead, browns or salmon when I go up to visit. Thanks.


----------



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

WPAtrapper said:


> 42.871498,-82.557364 - Google Maps
> Is this the Belle that goes under Wadhams near 94? If not , does anyone know what river it is and if it holds Steelhead or other fish in the spring or fall? I'm from PA but my wifes family lives near Kimball and I'm trying to find some places to fish for steelhead, browns or salmon when I go up to visit. Thanks.


[/quote]


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Pine river and I have no idea if there are fish. Its not a listed trout stream

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply, but I think you'll like it.
I grew up near Emil's, so I'm very familiar with the local creeks and rivers.
In my neck of the woods, I've only seen a few pike in the Belle. 
We have seen a few in Clinton River tribs near North Ave when sucker spearing.
The river at Wadhams is the Pine.
Though I haven't fished the Pine, we spear suckers in tribs.
EXCELLENT opportunities for suckers in April.
We have seen multiple steelies in 5' wide creeks that are literally MILES off the main Pine R.
The Belle has a steelie population that's decent. We have seen them up from Big Hand and Kronner nearly every year. 
I caught a steelie as late as early June one year. It took me 2 days after work to catch her, and she had marks in her mouth, presumably from another catch and relase.


----------

